# Long War of The Chosen für XCOM 2 erschienen



## McTrevor (29. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

nach rund zwei Jahren Entwicklungsphase hat Long War of The Chosen (LWOTC) nun den Steam-Workshop erreicht. Es handelt sich um einen Port von Long War 2 (welches für XCOM2 entwickelt wurde) nach War of the Chosen und profitiert von den Features der XCOM2-Erweiterung wie deutlich besserer Performance, Soldier Bonds und den namensgebenden Chosen.

Der Mod ist ein kompletter Overhaul des Basis-Spiels, der die Kampagnendauer erheblich erhöht. Der Techtree wurde deutlich ausgebaut (es gibt 5 Waffenstufen statt 3), mehr Soldatenklassen (8 statt 4, ohne die Fraktionshelden), größere Squads, mehr Equipment, mehr und schwerere Gegner etc. Die taktische und strategische Tiefe gegenüber dem Basisspiel wurde immens erhöht.

Wie schon in Long War 1  (für XCOM EW) wird versucht, das Gefühl einer größeren Kampagne zu vermitteln. Missionen müssen erst gefunden und dann tagelang infiltriert werden. Während dieser Infiltration stehen die teilnehmenden Soldaten nicht für anderes zur Verfügung. Das führt dazu, dass man im Vergleich zum Basisspiel sehr viel mehr Soldaten verwenden muss. Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass man in der Mitte einer Kampagne 40-50 Soldaten in 6 oder 7 Squads gleichzeitig auflevelt. Zum Vergleich: Im Basis Spiel hat man oft ein Alpha- und vielleicht noch ein Beta-Team und das war es. Den Verlust eines Soldaten kann man in Long War also deutlich eher verkraften.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad dieser Mod-Serie ist notorisch bekannt und man sollte ein-zwei Schwierigkeitsstufen runter gehen gegenüber dem Schwierigkeitsgrad, den man im Basisspiel wählt.

Für nicht wenige Spieler sind die Long War Mods die besten Rundentaktik-Spiele, die es gibt.

Long War 2 Wiki (Ufopaedia; Link zu LWOTC findet sich dort)
Steam Workshop
Playthrough Legend Ironman von DerAva


----------

